# ¿Por que en el celular la musica se escucha mejor que en la pc?



## FakeP. (Nov 23, 2018)

Hola, me gustaría saber por que en el Iphone la misma canción de Apple Music suena mucho mejor al conectarlo a los parlantes que en iTunes en la notebook. Probe de todo, el equalizador, potenciadores de windows y del reproductor también probé apagar todos las compresiones de los dos lados. No cambia casi nada, en la pc sigue sonando mucho mas plano a cambio en el teléfono es mucho mejor. =( por favor ayuda
editado: -en el móvil uso el reproductor de música de fabrica. iOs 12.1
                - En el laptop uso el reproductor iTunes. El audio en Windows 10 esta configurado a 16bits - 44,1 Hz (igual en el reproductor).
La diferencia mas que otros se nota en los bajos. Cuando se conecta a pc son prácticamente inexistentes, en general suena plano.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2018)

Que tan grave es esto? que utilizas para reproducir música en tu laptop? no proporcionas información suficiente vos lo que tenes y lo que utilizas, de este lado solo se ven letras...


----------



## FakeP. (Nov 23, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Que tan grave es esto? que utilizas para reproducir música en tu laptop? no proporcionas información suficiente vos lo que tenes y lo que utilizas, de este lado solo se ven letras...


Acabo de corregirlo. Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2018)

Sería bueno, ya que lo solucionaste, que compartas tu experiencia por si a otro forista le sucede lo mismo


----------



## FakeP. (Nov 23, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Sería bueno, ya que lo solucionaste, que compartas tu experiencia por si a otro forista le sucede lo mismo


uh disuclpame por no explicarme mal, me referi a que  corregi la pregunta.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2018)

Notebook o laptop son sinónimos, por favor contesta la otra parte de la pregunta que sofware utilizas para reproducir en tu notebook o laptop tu música


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2018)

Los motivos pueden ser un par de millones, pero pricipalmente son:

Diferente masterizacion entre un archivo y otro.
Ecualizacion interna del IPhone o del iTunes
Diferentes auriculares o sistemas de parlantes.
Comparacion a diferentes niveles de SPL.
Todas las anteriores juntas.


----------



## FakeP. (Nov 26, 2018)

Gracias por su ayuda! Despues de todo lo que hice fue instalar Viper4Windows lo que soluciono el problema.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 26, 2018)

Mmm me suena a un problema conjunto.
Lo que siempre observé desde que yo era joven era que la gente no sabe lo que quiere, no tiene idea de lo que pasa para que algo pueda funcionar y creen que un programa mágico y "gratuito" de internet lo va a arreglar todo.
Cuando uno pregunta cómo lo soluciono responden :
Bajé el super mega Xplod Magic angel 2.7874 tres mil y se solucionó.
Lo revisas y está igual sólo que fue un efecto placebo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2018)

Windows hace un procesado de audio nativo sin que se lo pidas , hay que desactivarlo , no se desde dónde se hace . . .


----------



## FakeP. (Nov 26, 2018)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> Mmm me suena a un problema conjunto.
> Lo que siempre observé desde que yo era joven era que la gente no sabe lo que quiere, no tiene idea de lo que pasa para que algo pueda funcionar y creen que un programa mágico y "gratuito" de internet lo va a arreglar todo.
> Cuando uno pregunta cómo lo soluciono responden :
> Bajé el super mega Xplod Magic angel 2.7874 tres mil y se solucionó.
> Lo revisas y está igual sólo que fue un efecto placebo.


No entiendo, que quieres decir con eso?


----------



## sebsjata (Dic 1, 2018)

si es una notebook lo mas seguro es que tenga filtros pasa altos activados para no dañar los parlanticos que traen integrados, para ver la configuracion tienes que darle click derecho en el simbolo donde se sube el volumen y le das en configuracion de sonido

en la siguiente pantalla le das en panel de control de sonido

le das doble click en el dispositivo de audio, en la ventana que se abre le das en la pestaña mejora y click en donde dice "deshabilitar todos los efectos de sonido"

y le das aceptar.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2018)

Tambien si tienes parlantes externos es posible que tanto el parlante en si como el amplficador sean malos
A veces estan echos con integrados clonados que son malísimos, y/o son mono.
Yo utilizo una placa de sonido en slot PCI con sus drivers y lo tengo conectado a un amplificador serio de muchos Wats y entonces tengo una altísima calidad sonido en cualquier nivel de volumen no hay móvil que pueda superar eso......
Por otro lado trato de escuchar en lo posible audio audio no MP3 y si no es original trato que sea Flac....


----------



## Guitarrero (Feb 28, 2019)

Jamás escucho música con parlantes de Pc, celulares, notebooks o ese tipo de dispositivos. No están pensados ni diseñados para escuchar música, solo sirven para chequear el audio o alguna cuestión funcional operativa, pero no para escuchar música.


----------

